# Newbie looking to purchase 69 gto convertible



## dennisspeaks (Aug 16, 2012)

I am going to make a offer on the below car but don't know what to offer, it is for sale with or without the engine. Any ballpark figures. I know it's difficult without seeing the car. Thanks in advance. 


Found a 69 gto, non matching numbers engine, all is there very little rust on the firewall by the windshield mainly. This is a little more work that what I was looking for but with it's condition I could work with it. The frame is in remarkable shape and it has hideaway headlights. Factory Engine Code was: YS, which is a 350 horse 400 Cubic Inch engine with a Rochester QJ 4 barrel carb.
Transmission: Turbo/Hydra 400 Automatic, code – PX
Rear Axle: Standard Option 3.55:1 ratio, code XH, Heavy Duty Safe-T-Track

Additional No Extra Cost Standard Equipment (GTO 42 Series)
Streamline Strato-Bucket Front Seats with folding Center Armrest in all-expanded morrokide.
Carpeted lower door panels.
Dark walnut wood-grain appearance instrument panel trim plate.
Instrument panel map and courtesy lamp.
Glove box, Ashtray, and Cigar lighter lamps.
Bright stainless steel pedal trim plates.
Bright-metal wheel opening moldings.
Decor group moldings.
Concealed windshield wipers.
Interior rear quarter lamps.
Power-operated top with solid tempered safety glass rear window.
Exclusive “Endura” front bumper.
Distinctive front and rear-end appearance.
Exclusive grille with bright chrome insert moldings.
Dual simulated air-intake scoops on hood.
400 CU in. V8, 4-Bbl, Quadra-jet, premium fuel engine.
Synchronized 3-speed, heavy duty manual transmission – floor shift.
3.55:1 Axle ratio.
Power-flex fan with variable-pitch blades.
Chrome plated rocker arm covers, oil filler cap and air cleaner.
Sports type springs and shock absorbers.
Heavy-duty stabilizer bar. 
Dual exhaust system.
G78-14 Redline tires.


Additional Note: The engine that comes with the car is an XH code (350 HP) 1969, 400 CI, 4 bolt main, standard bore. Everything else is original to the car.


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

That would be a dream come true for the right person. For everybody else, it'll be a whole lot of work. If you get it, please have a good realistic plan ahead of time, and stick with it. Too many cars die in the dream phase.


----------



## dennisspeaks (Aug 16, 2012)

*69 gto*

Yes I know it will be a lot of work, alot of the skill set I do no possess. With that said it looks much better than a 65 Oldsmobile Jetstar 88 Convertible that I bought many years ago and although expensive the parts are available, not so with the jetstar and I am looking in the 2012 GTO restoration parts catalog now. I am just looking for a driver, that's why I am on this sight to get some input and what I am in for.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's hard to tell from the photos and be certain. I love 69's (I've got one)... it's going to be a long and very expensive road before that one becomes a driver though. If that's truly what you want, it would probably be more economical for you in the long run to keep looking, doing your research, and buying a car that's already there.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Bear. It's pretty much a base '69 ragtop. Should be able to buy a solid driver ready to drive and enjoy for around 20-30k. The car shown will cost upwards of 40k to put back on the road....and be worth 20 to 30k when done.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree And if you buy a "finished" restoration you can enjoy it _now_ instead of "who knows when". 

I have a peculiar disease in which I see cars for what they can be as opposed to what they are. I see rusty cars as some kind of orphans i can fix up and make what they should be. Then I look at finished cars and see all the little flaws instead of the big picture.

My resto took 6 years of labor and $$$. Even if you have a shop do it the car may not be on the road for over a year while you are forking out the $$$.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with the gang if you want to drive now buy one done, if you have the skill set, space to hold three cars (thats what it will take when its apart), myriad of tools, more time than you know what to do with, an understanding spouse, enjoy getting dirty, and a boatload of cash do a restoration. If your looking to get into something a little more affordable find a nice Tempest or LeMans and make it into a sleeper, the initial price will be a bit less although the parts will all be GTO spec and cost.


----------



## dennisspeaks (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for all your input, i am going to take one more look before i make my decision, he is asking $4000 and I have seen alot worse for $4000. I definitely don't want a tempest or LeMans. I will probably pass and keep looking since it don't have air that I was looking for and 4 speed.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's something that might help you. My Dad had his own business, a used car lot, and he was very good at it. (So please, go easy on the "used car salesman" metaphors - he was a good and honest man.)

Growing up I was like any kid who wanted a car. Every one I found that I thought I wanted, I managed to convince myself that it was "the only one" like it and if I passed it up, there'd never be another. One thing he drilled into me that finally stuck: "Son, for every one of these you find there's always a bunch more of them out there, in better condition, for less money. As soon as you convince yourself you just HAVE to have a particular car, that's when you're going to wind up losing money on something that's probably not what you wanted anyway."

Be patient. They're out there. They may not be 'easy' to find, but they're also not impossible.

Bear


----------



## dennisspeaks (Aug 16, 2012)

*69 gto*

I appreciate your input. Since I didn't know or thought I knew anyone in the industry, I decided to go by an old friend who done some fab work on my first car a 68 gto and tracked him down. I met up with him and he looked at all the pictures and gave me a quick 2 hour lesson on what to look for when looking at cars and said it would be a easy fix to cut out the rust and replace it and I believe the term was to burn out any bondo so next week we are gong to go take a look, if not i am not sold that i gotta have it, they are just like women, there are plenty out there, it's a matter of finding the right one which is easier said than done.


----------



## Goatman68 (Aug 11, 2012)

The other guys have provided great words of wisdom... I had been looking for another GTO for awhile and off and on stumbled across "project" cars like the one you are contemplating. These almost ALWAYS turn out to be very expensive and time consuming affairs, where we envision a finished product and don't often see clearly enough "out the other side". Chances are high that you could find something that isn't so far from the end zone and as stated by others, something you can enjoy sooner than later.

Good luck whatever you decide. Hope you find the Goat of your dreams and not a nightmare...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

BearGFR said:


> Here's something that might help you. My Dad had his own business, a used car lot, and he was very good at it. (So please, go easy on the "used car salesman" metaphors - he was a good and honest man.)
> 
> Growing up I was like any kid who wanted a car. Every one I found that I thought I wanted, I managed to convince myself that it was "the only one" like it and if I passed it up, there'd never be another. One thing he drilled into me that finally stuck: "Son, for every one of these you find there's always a bunch more of them out there, in better condition, for less money. As soon as you convince yourself you just HAVE to have a particular car, that's when you're going to wind up losing money on something that's probably not what you wanted anyway."
> 
> ...


Very good advice! My 70 Lemans I new about for 15 years, finally came up for sale at a good price, I bought it, mechanic owned, no rust, really nice. Then bought my 66 GTO, yep, not like the 70, rust and repair everywhere, it's in pieces now. Be carefull. I used to just buy the best deal and not worry about what. Now I have my toys and buy what I want, doesn't always pay off.


----------



## dennisspeaks (Aug 16, 2012)

I appreciate all the words of wisdom and I know the best way to learn is from OPE... other people's experiences. I'm going to keep looking and see what I can find and possibly always can fall back on this one as it's just sitting in his garage and as of now anyway he is not actively seeking to sell.

I went to the Pontiac Show yesterday and got a lead on the top GTO Herder int he PNW some of you I am sure have heard of him. Mark Neary.

Cheers!

Dennis


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Smart move, Dennis. At $4000 for the car, put another $40,000 in it, and you'd wind up with about a $25-30,000 car...for about $44,000 dollars. Not a good deal at all. And no 4 speed to boot. Take your time and have it your way. In a hurry means expensive. No worries means "on the cheap". It'll come!


----------

